

GoBank is Live - spking
https://www.gobank.com/signup/signup

======
nfailor
so green dot bought a bank?

~~~
spking
Yes:
[http://www.businessweek.com/ap/financialnews/D9R6MI0G0.htm](http://www.businessweek.com/ap/financialnews/D9R6MI0G0.htm)

